
Mipsdis: a MIPS disassembler that runs in the browser - luu
http://blog.loadzero.com/demo/mipsdis/demo.html
======
petecox
See also: NestedVM which compiles MIPS assembly to Java bytecode.

[http://nestedvm.ibex.org/](http://nestedvm.ibex.org/)

